# Tarpon off the beach



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Went out today 8 july 
Seen 3 Tarpoon early in the morning off the west shoal outside the pass. Goose egg for this guy but I wont stop till there all gone or I catch one. They're here just have to put in the time so far that was my first day trip with 3 sightings. 1 night trip w/ 1 uncomfirmed sighting. Ill keep yall posted


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Keep up the search man, they are around. Glad to hear you were able to spot some. You'll catch one soon enough. :thumbup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Do you think you can catch one on a Matrix shad?

Edit: This was a serious question. Insert - winky face or hashtag. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't start Tarpon fishing. It'll ruin you. You'll have to join a support group when they're gone.

That being said, if you keep coming up short, let me know if I can help


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

saw 2 pods today running the beach! Did not see them until they were right under my boat. probley spooked them they would give anything I threw at them a second look


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Don't start Tarpon fishing. It'll ruin you. You'll have to join a support group when they're gone.)


x2
It even ruined my son....20lb red snapper is just not big or fun enough for him now.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Don't start Tarpon fishing. It'll ruin you. You'll have to join a support group when they're gone.
> 
> That being said, if you keep coming up short, let me know if I can help


I hooked 1 off Navarre pier once with a Mitchell 488, spooled to the hilt with #20 test. Needless to say, I couldn't turn it, smoking my reel, it spooled me out till the line popped at the spool. Boy was that fun while it lasted.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Nlytme said:


> *Do you think you can catch one on a Matrix shad?*
> 
> Edit: This was a serious question. Insert - winky face or hashtag.


I hooked a 50-60 pounder on a Gotcha lure a few weeks ago.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I hooked one off the old Pensacola Fishing Pier. I could hear it jumping and splashing, never say it though. He ran me under and back out the other side. So I'm stuck looking at the new bridge, and the fish is behind me giving everyone else a show. After a couple minutes the line finally found a pylon to rub and snap against. I was a bummed kid, but my Dad thought it was the coolest thing ever, especially since he got front row seats the the tarpon wave dance. 

We didn't know tarpon were even here until that day.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

This has been an outstanding tarpon year. I have caught quite a few from Navarre and Okaloosa piers.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

addicting


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Tarpon Time


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I bow down to you sir on one knee give me the opportunity and I shall not disappoint 


Hahaha dude..... YAH THATS THE SHIZNIT


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

*Conundrum*

Can you go out fishing on any given day and land the largest fish you've ever caught and still be disappointed? 
See video on youtube
NOTATARPON


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's one fish that's still on my Bucket List.
Whyme


----------

